# Romex exposed in furnace closet and other interior spaces



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Complete your profile and maybe you’ll get some answers.


----------



## chongo (Jan 25, 2018)

What more do i need to add to profile, have done this a number of times over past two years, what else?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

chongo said:


> What more do i need to add to profile, have done this a number of times over past two years, what else?


Your good!

The exposed NM was probably okay when the place was built, in SJ I’d guess your working on a place built in the 50s to 70s?

If you are working in that area on that equipment the AHJ will want you to bring it up to code. If you are not, then they won’t generally make you.

You can probably just sleeve it with some conduit?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Take a handful of 8 penny galvanized nails and nail the door shut. Now the Romex is no longer exposed. .......


----------



## chongo (Jan 25, 2018)

Still, do you think furnace closets were thought of as finished space, I cant find an article for this. The ceiling is open to attic originally so it didnt seem like a problem back then (built in 1961).


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Sheetrocked equals finished space, had one wall finished in basement and had to treat it as finished.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

In SJ if it was to code when originally installed and you are not doing anything to that circuit or that room, you can leave it as is.

I doubt back then they really called that a finished space, but it is now.

Really now though is the best time to bring it up to code, since your already remodeling the rest of it.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

In my area, for a new certificate of occupancy inspection, it would require that a furnace room be covered in 5/8" fire rated drywall for a two hour fire rating. I would put a switch box (disconnect) surface mounted on the wall, then whip or pipe to the furnace, and call it done for good.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

chongo said:


> What more do i need to add to profile, have done this a number of times over past two years, what else?


WHAAAT? Duplicate accounts? Say it isn't so!


----------



## JginIndy (Nov 16, 2020)

As mentioned above yes GWB required to achieve a fire rated assembly but as far as exposed NM / Romex is the mechanical closet used as a plenum? 300.22(C)(1)


----------

